# Storm Area 51 Event 9/20/19



## lotlizard22

Pretty sure it was set up as a joke but I'm probably going just to check it out:

"ref"%3A"29"%2C"ref_notif_type"%3A"plan_user_associated"%2C"action_history"%3A"null"%7D&notif_t=plan_user_associated&notif_id=1562832504086921&ref=m_notif


----------



## Lithium21

Haha yeah maybe they'll do some funky experiments on me.


----------



## Deleted member 125

1: I will eat my hat if this gets remotely close to even happening. But yes it's pretty clearly a joke and the kicker is people are probably still gonna go. Best care scenario is a few dudes in guy fawkes masks with picket signs about scientology or some other haxxor meme shit have their uber drop them off outside property limits and within a few minutes are escorted back to the days inn by some annoyed military dudes. Worst case scenario a bunch of people get fucking shot.
2: y'all really think the United states government has any problems shooting people trespassing at a place that we all know is full of some shit they don't want @Odin to find?


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

They oughta redirect that energy into something that's actually meaningful like why don't you idiots storm the child immigrant detaining facilities and bring more attention to that rather than away from it because omg maybe aliens exist. Y'all ain't ready for those answers anyway. If you're gonna assemble, do something worth doing.


----------



## Moonbaby

Haha that’s pretty funny. 
I’ve seen a bunch of silly events advertised before.


----------



## Deleted member 20975

Engineer J Lupo said:


> They oughta redirect that energy into something that's actually meaningful like why don't you idiots storm the child immigrant detaining facilities and bring more attention to that rather than away from it because omg maybe aliens exist. Y'all ain't ready for those answers anyway. If you're gonna assemble, do something worth doing.


Tell that to the people crying over a professional sports team losing a match or anyone that watches reality tv religiously hahahaa
Theres a couple vids of people getting smacked around and arrested trying to block transport vehicles coming out of migrant detention centers. Most people are self indulgent pussies that wont argue with their rulers anyway. Weve been taught so in school our whole upbringing. Divide and conquer.


----------



## lotlizard22

SlankyLanky said:


> 1: I will eat my hat if this gets remotely close to even happening. But yes it's pretty clearly a joke and the kicker is people are probably still gonna go. Best care scenario is a few dudes in guy fawkes masks with picket signs about scientology or some other haxxor meme shit have their uber drop them off outside property limits and within a few minutes are escorted back to the days inn by some annoyed military dudes. Worst case scenario a bunch of people get fucking shot.
> 2: y'all really think the United states government has any problems shooting people trespassing at a place that we all know is full of some shit they don't want @Odin to find?




Well around 500,000 people are either going or are interested in it, and it's still months away. I bet at least a couple thousand people show up. I'm probably showing up.


----------



## Deleted member 125

lotlizard22 said:


> Well around 500,000 people are either going or are interested in it, and it's still months away. I bet at least a couple thousand people show up. I'm probably showing up.



500,000 people are not going, nor is there anywhere near that number who are even considering going. There may be that many signatures on a online petition, or that many members in a facebook group, but you gotta be smart enough to realize this is in fact a joke right? If you show up to area 51 and get anywhere close to getting any more information then the thousands who have already tried and came out with basically the same info we have had for years I'm sure I'm not the only one who will be impressed. But uh...more then likely you'd just be shot if you see anything worth seeing before you had the chance to instagram about it.


----------



## Jerrell

Area 51 is a smokescreen.


----------



## roughdraft

in a city i used to live in there was some charade like this

limp bizkit was supposed to show up and play at a gas station, and many people fell for it


----------



## lotlizard22

roughdraft said:


> in a city i used to live in there was some charade like this
> 
> limp bizkit was supposed to show up and play at a gas station, and many people fell for it



lol I remember something like that.


----------



## Matt Derrick

bizarrely, i actually was planning on visiting area 51 in mid september. this is the first i've heard of this 'event' though... i sincerely hope at least 5 idiots show up cause it would probably make for some hilarious youtube footage for my channel!


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny

*Better off going to Slab City and attend Jambo.*


----------



## Matt Derrick

Crazy Hobo Johnny said:


> *Better off going to Slab City and attend Jambo.*



i dunno, looks like they got a pretty solid plan:







i mean, it's only like a 20 mile run from the property line/gates to the airfield. no problem.


----------



## Deleted member 125

Matt Derrick said:


> i dunno, looks like they got a pretty solid plan:
> 
> View attachment 52280
> 
> 
> i mean, it's only like a 20 mile run from the property line/gates to the airfield. no problem.



If the Kyle's can hold em off until those naruto runners get close enough the smell of all those unwashed bodies is enough to force any military to stand down. I retract everything I've said before. I think with the power of god and anime on their side this mission is already a success.


----------



## Odin

SlankyLanky said:


> 1: I will eat my hat if this gets remotely close to even happening. But yes it's pretty clearly a joke and the kicker is people are probably still gonna go. Best care scenario is a few dudes in guy fawkes masks with picket signs about scientology or some other haxxor meme shit have their uber drop them off outside property limits and within a few minutes are escorted back to the days inn by some annoyed military dudes. Worst case scenario a bunch of people get fucking shot.
> 2: y'all really think the United states government has any problems shooting people trespassing at a place that we all know is full of some shit they don't want @Odin to find?




The 500thou person army is just a distraction... 



As I unleash my insect drone swarm with live-feed satellite micro camera's to expose Element 115 Gravity Reactors and Recovered Alien Tech... 

::borg::


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

I take back everything I said. I didn't know they were bringing so many Kyles. They might just succeed after all.


----------



## Jerrell

No seriously, the shit at "area 51" is 8th of July fireworks. 

Why does nobody listen to me?


----------



## Coywolf

Jesus...I really needed a laugh today. Ya'll StP staff are some funny MoFukas! 😂😂


----------



## Deleted member 20975

They will get there and it will all be cardboard cutout soldiers in front of cardboard buildings.... watch


----------



## roughdraft

man if you're seriously considering storming Area 51....get a life... no offense, you'll thank me later


----------



## Matt Derrick

Well, as I mentioned before, I'm going to try my darndest to be there for this 'event' since I was planning on visiting this place anyways. I'll report back on the casualties.


----------



## lotlizard22

Matt Derrick said:


> Well, as I mentioned before, I'm going to try my darndest to be there for this 'event' since I was planning on visiting this place anyways. I'll report back on the casualties.



Hope to see you there Matt. Your books pretty good so far btw.


----------



## SaltyCrew

Matt Derrick said:


> Well, as I mentioned before, I'm going to try my darndest to be there for this 'event' since I was planning on visiting this place anyways. I'll report back on the casualties.



The very first comment on the event is a "pinned post" and it states "this is a joke, I have no intention of following through with this plan." Just an FYI, I guess I'm the only one that wasted my time to actually click on the event, lol.


----------



## Matt Derrick

well, where he lacks the courage, we will prevail!


----------



## Deleted member 21429

This was on a Fox newsfeed that scrolls on my hometown site. About a half mil interested and another half mil say they will be there. I don't use facebook so I cant see what the op put up. Fox is stating that a potential million plus could converge. The military had no comment. Either way, it could end up being a great party or a shitshow. ~ peace


----------



## roughdraft

well you know people these days

for instance i once made this friend she told me she had made a "facebook event" about going around the city we lived in and cleaning up the streets, place was a real sty and that was just the way it always was. about....i dont know 50, 60 people said they'd come. she waited at the rendezvous point and not a SINGLE. PERSON. CAME.

so there ya go we're all witnesses


----------



## Odin

Yippie KA yay KA ho!!!!

::eyepatch::

I'm starting to get pumped for this...


Shit is getting real.



A Simple Step Van said:


> The military had no comment.




https://www.rt.com/usa/464118-aliens-area-51-air-force-warning/

I quote:




> However, the US Air Force apparently took the potential threat to the Nevada base seriously, with spokeswoman Laura McAndrews saying she would like to “discourage anyone from trying to come into the area where we train American armed forces.”






Now I know this is taken from that rag RT... so whatever, still funny shit usaf making a statement as if real.


Also, epic trollin on russias part... putins punk ass must be sitting in the kremlin laughing his face off with a bottle of vodka.


----------



## BradKajukenbo

I'm going for the Taco's






Quite a few years back, me and my sons went to the entrance. Nothing big.





I think everyone knows damn well that the government will shoot any and all who attempts coming into the base. Those Camo Dudes tho....:🤦:


----------



## CrowTheBard

Wait, wait, fucking wait....
They’re literally describing a Proletariat Revolution. Why the hell do they care about Area 51? FFS, do this, except with like CEOs and the Banks and he whole damn government. They’re right...they can’t stop us all. 

Le Sigh.


----------



## Spazz

x


Engineer J Lupo said:


> They oughta redirect that energy into something that's actually meaningful like why don't you idiots storm the child immigrant detaining facilities and bring more attention to that rather than away from it because omg maybe aliens exist. Y'all ain't ready for those answers anyway. If you're gonna assemble, do something worth doing.



Of course aliens exist and I talk to them on the internet all the time. That's what I used to tell this kid I used to know. Then I'd tell him about the ICEd kids.

"Alien" isn't a very nice word to describe refugees, but it's even worse when you use the adjective "illegal" first. 

Of course aliens exist. I'm not crazy, you're the one that's crazy....


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

noordinaryspider said:


> I'm not crazy, you're the one that's crazy....


Sittin here sipping on a Pepsi reading this and going "the fucks this cat callin me crazy for?" Then it clicked.


----------



## WyldLyfe

So why ya going to area 51, what for? people don't need to go to such places to interact with extraterrestrials, humans have been having contact with extraterrestrials since way back, maybe since the very dawn of our creation. I have videos, even posted them on this site of UFOs we have filmed. People do not need to go to such places as area 51, the E.Ts come to those who are ready and open to such things, every one can do the work an have there own contact, its about the consciousness of individuals an people not about where they go on the planet. If people are working at becoming better people, genuinely want to make contact and have good intentions, they are on the right track. Not all E.Ts and inter dimensional beings are friendly though so people should use discernment when getting into such things, many are friendly though as well, and many are also us as well.


----------



## BradKajukenbo

I thought this was all a joke until this morning. Was at Denny's having coffee this morning and a group of 7 guys came in. They are fucking serious about going in. Unarmed even! They said there is 200+ in their group. 

Me and my son Brian went to Vegas for the Kajukenbo Convention and Seminar. We spent a day and drove up to Rachel NV. The black mail box wasn't there. But as we drove down the bumpy dirt road, out of no where one of the Camo Dudes trucks passed us. The passenger camo dude was holding a rifle. I turned around and they followed keeping a 50 yard or so distance from us until we were back on pavement. We went to the Back Gate. Took a picture. But no one came out of the building. 

I personally don't care what goes on in Area 51. Maybe some secrets are best to be kept a secret. I believe that its going to take only one person to get shot once the storming starts, then everyone else will be like "Lets go home now."


----------



## Spazz

Sorry 'bout that @Engineer J Lupo; quoting song lyrics and expecting everybody to understand and think I'm cute and clever is a bad habit I know I need to work on.


----------



## Deleted member 125

I stumbled upon what appears to be the person who created this group. It really inspires confidence. I mean the run at end really does it for me.


----------



## Odin

I'm not sure I have confidence in this Naruto Runner/Kyle idea... 

Though if enough people from STP show up... perhaps it can turn in a positive direction.


----------

